
Show HN: Embed Kubernetes as an application server for pre-packaged/ISV software - nvoxland
https://ruckstack.org/blog/2020/04/looking-for-feedback/
======
nvoxland
Hi HN,

I’ve spent a good portion of my life dealing with getting my software
installed into other people’s environments and it is never easy.

As an ISV, you don't have control over the environments your software is going
to be installed in, and have to deal with extreme variations in setups.

Plus, there is always an vague answer to the "who's problem is it when the
system goes down?" which makes it difficult to handle downtime effectively.

Kubernetes solves a lot of the problems I'd face through containerization,
health checks, standard configuration systems, monitoring, logging, network
isolation, etc. but it is very centered around datacenter management.

The goal of Ruckstack is to be the glue + best-practices it takes to refocus
Kubernetes tools around a single application running on a small set of
machines.

